# My Mini MAC haul.



## VickieG (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm new to Specktra, so just thought I'd say hi... I've been reading through lots and lots of threads over the last few days and LOVE the haul posts especially- so you guys inspired me to do my own, so here goes- my first ever Specktra haul post : )

  	Just been in to MAC for a little haul. Mostly for myself and to buy some more shadows to add to my palettes. Also bought a blush pallette, my first ever one : ) Only thing is, I tried to de-pot an exsisting blush I had in my collection and smashed it : (




  	Anyway I bought: 

  	- MAC Pro Longwear foundation- someone recommended this to me as I have really oily skin and no foundation seems to stay put for more than a few hours- I'm really hoping this products lives up to my expectations.

  	2 MAC Blushes- Mocha and another Dollymix

  	MAC Lipstick- Half 'n Half- I recycled 6 cases so got this free : )

  	MAC Splashproof Lash mascara

  	Mac Prep and Prime (for eyes) in Medium Dark

  	2 MAC Eyeshadows- Purple Haze and Star Violet

  	and brushes 235, 219 (which I've been dying to get my hands on) 234 and the lip brush 316.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 20, 2011)

Very nice!  I wouldn't dare try to depot for that very reason. I know I would mess up! I love that lip brush!  Drool!


----------



## VickieG (Aug 20, 2011)

Thankyou- I know. I thought it would be a lot easier than it was. I even watched a You Tube video on how to de-pot. Oh well, I'll live and learn : (


----------



## gracie90 (Aug 20, 2011)

Great haul! I love everything you got, especially the blush palette  I'm so tempted to start one, but I think I'm going to have to focus on building up my neutral eyeshadows first!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 22, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely stash.... I'm scared to depot too  I dont wanna break my precious makeup


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice haul... not so mini!   Im terrified of depotting. I used to depot but I once smashed a LE shadow and that marked the end of my depotting days.  Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## VickieG (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahh yeh, I only have a few neutral colours too but I was just so tempted- and couldn't resist!! I only bought two to start and thought of de-potting the others I have, however, after my little mishap, I'm done with de-potting : (


----------



## VickieG (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been wearing it since Saturday and can not believe I've never used it before- its so much better than all of the others I've tried, including other MAC ones- In my opinion.
  	I#ve got really oily skin, esp in the T-Zone and usually my foundation slips off so easy, this really is a long wearing make up. I'm so impressed.




ladydeex3 said:


> Lovely haul! I'd really like to try the Pro Longwear foundation but my skin doesn't react very well to MAC foundations. ): Enjoy your makeup! <3


----------



## VickieG (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahh I was devestated- I hate breaking anything- esp make up. And it was quite a new blush too. I suppose its a harsh lesson learnt. I won't be trying that again : )



mimi0523 said:


> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Everything looks beautiful.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Enjoy your goodies!
  	Your haul made me want to wear Dollymix tomorrow.


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Aug 22, 2011)

Great hau!l For me personally I prefer the pots I just find the palettes get really messy and I'm a OCD neat freak, also I'm very clumsy so I drop everything and I just don't want to risk dropping a palette and breaking half of my eyeshadow than dropping one eyeshadow pot


----------



## VickieG (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, I love Dollymix- it was one of my first purchases at MAC years ago.




peachsuns said:


> Thanks for sharing! Everything looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VickieG (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes I totally agree, I'm forever wiping my palettes with Make up wipes, but I just love how compact they are- for me, I carry quite a lot of make up around with me- especially when going to college so they do me really well- I'm also going to invest in some pigments though once I've completed my course.




LiLBeautyBarbie said:


> Great hau!l For me personally I prefer the pots I just find the palettes get really messy and I'm a OCD neat freak, also I'm very clumsy so I drop everything and I just don't want to risk dropping a palette and breaking half of my eyeshadow than dropping one eyeshadow pot


----------

